# Insurance on sailboat..



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Is insurance on a sailboat a must or can one get without around without it. I am getting Boatus annual membership for my sailboat. In FL you must have insurance on your car, don't think that applies to boats.



irateraft:irateraft::2 boat::2 boat::captain:


----------



## TwoWhln (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't think there is a specific requirement for it from a legal standpoint. However, if you have a mortgage on the boat, you will likely be required to have it. I know I am required. And if you keep your boat in a marina, they may require you to have insurance. Many sail without it. I think that decision depends on your tolerance for risk.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Most marinas require liability...dunno the amount.
Your yearly premium w/liability only will be under $200.
IIRC, BoatUS uses Geico...or is it Progressive...


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

TwoWhln said:


> I don't think there is a specific requirement for it from a legal standpoint. However, if you have a mortgage on the boat, you will likely be required to have it. I know I am required. And if you keep your boat in a marina, they may require you to have insurance. Many sail without it. I think that decision depends on your tolerance for risk.


My boat is paid , but I will probably put some insurance for staying in the marina purposes I guess.

:svoilier::svoilier:


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

As a new and inexperienced boat operator it would be pretty irresponsible to not carry insurance in case you damaged someone else's boat. More experienced operators in a good financial situation may take the risk of self insuring, but that very well could bite them in the behind if something catastrophic were to happen.
As far as I know, there are no legal requirements to carry insurance on a boat, even if it is being used for commercial purposes like chartering.
Marinas may require insurance, but that is just bunk, as they have to cover themselves anyway and your boat and actions will surely be covered. It just means their insurance company knows that your insurance company can reimburse theirs, leaving their insurance company collecting those premiums for nothing. A nice con if you can get away with it.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

capta said:


> .... It just means their insurance company knows that your insurance company can reimburse theirs, leaving their insurance company collecting those premiums for nothing. A nice con if you can get away with it.


It affects insurance rates marinas pay and their exposure....which leads to rates marinas charge.
It's just business...


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if there are any States left that allow 'self-insure'.
TN used to be one for vehicles..later deemed 'irresponsible'.


----------



## Knot Again (Apr 26, 2016)

I fully insure both my boats even though there is no requirement to do so. An oil or fuel spill could result in 100s of thousands of dollars in damage, and, in the event I were negligent and harmed or killed a close friend (or even a stranger) I would want them fully compensated. Insurance is relatively inexpensive compared to the cost of potential liability in these scenarios.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

RegisteredUser said:


> It affects insurance rates marinas pay and their exposure....which leads to rates marinas charge..


nonsense!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Knot Again said:


> .... in the event I were negligent and harmed or killed a close friend (or even a stranger) I would want them fully compensated.....


That's the stuff I hate - so arbitrary. Somebody else who was not there determines. Nuts....

We hiked thru the night and I was leading. One guy slipped and fell off the cliff. He has 4 children, 1 wife, and x potential earning income over x time... BS

I, too, hate insurance...as it is now.

Nobody really fell over that cliff....


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Insurance is one of those perennial discussions that come up in online forums, over and over again. If you do a quick search you’ll find endless threads here. They always go the same way: someone asks about the need for insurance, people respond with info on risk and cost-benefit, then people start presenting scary WHAT IF!!! scenarios, ignoring probabilities and actual risk. Inevitably someone starts tossing around the “irresponsible” label. 

Yup… in the span of me starting this response I see it’s already headed down this standard path.

sailforlife: from all these online discussions I’ve gleamed that insurance (neither hull nor liability) is legally required in Canada or the USA. It appears to be legally mandated in many European nations, but I’ve seen lots of conflicting info on that as well. But here, not legally required. However many marinas do require liability, although that too seems quite variable.

In my own case I have never, ever been asked to produce proof of insurance to dock temporarily at a marina (transient dockage). My previous two yacht clubs did require it though. My current club only “suggests” having insurance, but this is in Newfoundland where there is still a high level of inter-personal trust.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

It's relatively cheap compared to the consequences

We were side struck by lightning 7 years ago

All electronics and engine panel toast. $23,000. 
Insurance covered all but $500

Also injuries,. If someone slips and falls on the boat on an outing. Injury suit could be $100'000

Almost all marinaschere require it if you have a leased slip


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There can be a firestorm of a debate over how likely one is to suffer a loss. I've had two notably one's in my boating career. One was weather related, on the other, we were hit while asleep at 4am on a mooring. I've known countless friends with weather and lightening claims and one with a liability claim.

As with all insurance, if you can afford the loss and don't mind taking the risk, you can self-insure. If you don't have the resources to pay the liability and plan to take your chances or leave the injured party hanging, that's going to get some serious pushback.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We had someone in our neighborhood with a wreck of a boat, no engine, no insurance cause lots of trouble. The boat was anchored in a crowded bay right in the middle of a mooring field bumping into moored boats. Then it slipped anchor (was anchored on 1:1 scope), and smashed into some docks and wrecked them. Then it ended up aground on a local beach, abandoned there, not worth salvage value. Then the harbor master removed it, at our collective costs.

Personally, I don't care if you have insurance or not, as long as you clean up after yourself. That means fix other peoples stuff if you break it, clean up any oil spills, and dispose of your boat appropriately and responsibly if you decide you don't want it anymore. Don't leave it on our beaches.

I am not saying in any way you'd do any of this, but it is stuff like this that gets people mad on these threads. The problem is, some people without insurance assume no responsibility for their actions. Your risk, your loss, fine. Your risk, our loss...that's another matter.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

sailforlife-

I've you've paid any attention at all to the two kids who ran aground and broke up their boat down there in Florida, you can see how they are on the hook for salvaging their wreck. If they had liability insurance, it would be a non-issue. They had no insurance and so they're panhandling to raise the money to clean up the wreck. They may end up on the hook for environmental damage.

Liability insurance is cheap. Be responsible, protect yourself and those around you. It's the bare minimum.


----------



## TwoWhln (Feb 26, 2018)

RegisteredUser said:


> I, too, hate insurance...as it is now.


It's not just boat insurance. I have 100 acres in Alabama. No homes on the land, only a large secured garage. I have 3 ATVs stored in the garage, which I do not insure. I made the mistake of telling the insurance company about them, and they charge me $700 per year for liability on those vehicles. Should someone break in, steal them, and get hurt riding them on my property I could get sued.

Really???!!! I am shopping for different insurance.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

TwoWhln said:


> It's not just boat insurance. I have 100 acres in Alabama. No homes on the land, only a large secured garage. I have 3 ATVs stored in the garage, which I do not insure. I made the mistake of telling the insurance company about them, and they charge me $700 per year for liability on those vehicles. Should someone break in, steal them, and get hurt riding them on my property I could get sued.
> 
> Really???!!! I am shopping for different insurance.


Some regions or insurance companies have "attractive nuisance" laws. I could *maybe* see the ins. company's point if your ATV's weren't locked up and hidden away, but the fact that they are not visible, and locked up makes their position ridiculous.

In Florida, swimming pools must be in locked, screened enclosures in order to protect owners from being sued by trespassers who drown or who are injured in swimming pools. You can lose your butt in court if the pool is just wide open in your back yard...even if your yard is fenced in. Property owners have lost their rights. A swimming pool is considered an attractive nuisance.

I've seen cases where at a grocery store, a toddler touches the chrome exhaust on a recently parked motorcycle and gets burned and the family attempts to sue the motorcycle owner under this provision. The shiny chrome exhaust is an attractive nuisance.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

In Florida - almost all marinas are going to want you to have liability before they rent you a slip - or haul your boat for maintenance - usually they ask for $300K coverage -


----------



## TwoWhln (Feb 26, 2018)

cdy said:


> In Florida - almost all marinas are going to want you to have liability before they rent you a slip - or haul your boat for maintenance - usually they ask for $300K coverage -


Yes, that is what I've found.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

In Florida for liability you can either have insurance or post a bond of financial responsibility per the amounts dictated by the State. This applies to motor vehicle primarily however a sailboat over 16 feet where it has a motor or not is licensed though the tag office the same as a boat with a motor.

I believe you have to have money to put into the bond and something like $40,000 worth of unencumbered equity depending on the flavor you choose.

See the following link for some details and a number to call for clarifications:
Official Website Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

One thing that I didn't see mentioned was environmental cleanup. Your baby takes a hit, blows a plug, drops the keel, who knows? She's now resting comfortably in the mud with naught but her masthead showing. Well, the masthead and every drop of oil and fuel you had on board. Oh and that GatorAid bottle full of oil-change you forgot in the lazarette and continually told the Mrs. that "you'd take care of it!" Yeah, that one. It's now pinned against the boat leaking oh-so-slowly. 

As far as insurance (makes me want to pit just saying the word) goes, we had an . . . incident a couple of years ago. Bent our rudder post, snapped a couple of motor mounts and gouged the keel, in reverse order. Flo's little helper swung by and gave us a check for $2300. Cost about $500 to fix. Now, I'm wondering what happened to the rest of it!!


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

We anchor a lot, not by choice we are sometimes up wind or up current of some very pricey boats. While I would hate to hit one, I sleep comfortably knowing that I have good insurance.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

In 40 years of commercial fishing my father never had insurance.Nobody did. I'd made several trips up the inside passage under sail before I left Thane dockside in Victoria to work in The Arctic. Bought insurance mainly because the marina thought it a good idea. Later as I became urbanized (less wild) and involved in carrying passengers it became mandatory. IN 35 years .I made a claim for a stolen skiff but the expense was a rightoff and never regretted the paper work and doubled inspections with CG annual inspections and haul outs.


----------



## datrang (Sep 13, 2021)

sailforlife said:


> Is insurance on a sailboat a must or can one get without around without it. I am getting Boatus annual membership for my sailboat. In FL you must have insurance on your car, don't think that applies to boats.
> 
> I don't think it's legally required to have insurance but to be on safe side its better to insure to be on safe side
> 
> irateraft:irateraft::2 boat::2 boat::captain:





SeaStar58 said:


> In Florida for liability you can either have insurance or post a bond of financial responsibility per the amounts dictated by the State. This applies to motor vehicle primarily however a sailboat over 16 feet where it has a motor or not is licensed though the tag office the same as a boat with a motor.
> 
> I believe you have to have money to put into the bond and something like $40,000 worth of unencumbered equity depending on the flavor you choose.
> 
> ...


So what do you think what will be the better option in that case bond or paying for an insurance?


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

See that shiny new 40 at the next dock.... Imagine getting blown into their bow pulpit and bending something....
You NEED liability insurance... One incident like that could easily equal 10-20 years of liability premiums.....


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

RichF28 said:


> See that shiny new 40 at the next dock.... Imagine getting blown into their bow pulpit and bending something....
> You NEED liability insurance... One incident like that could easily equal 10-20 years of liability premiums.....


Of course, the risk of this _actually_ happening is likely quite low. We know this because, in general, liability insurance is very cheap. Insurance companies are experts at pricing risk. The cost tells you how risky they believe the situation is.

Not in any way arguing against liability insurance, or indeed any insurance, but people always seem to forget that risk is proportional to the impact of an event (getting blown into their pulpit) AND the likelihood of the event happening. A high impact but low probability event can still be considered low risk. 

Insurance sellers like to focus on the former, but to do a rational risk assessment one needs to consider both parts of the equation.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

The OP was a "new" sailor looking towards the horizon, inexperienced, anxious, still excited, cautious, easily led by largely anonymous posters many with " tenous" grasp of the insurance industry and the multiple types of insurance and what they " cover" 
Confligating " liability", with. " Hull" and or " full loss" coverage.
As, for me, looking over my shoulder of almost a half century of " boating", thousands of miles under multiple keels, living aboard, traveling, etc.
I never purchased any insurance of any sort for anything unless compelled to do so by government authority to participate in the activity I was pursuing.
And after decades of living, the sky has yet to fall.
I also never willingly wear a helmet,seat belt, I run with scissors, I've looked directly into the sun, rarely wear a tether or life jacket, etc. etc.
I also spend "ZERO" time living in " what if land" and never travel to"worst case scenario village".
Had I spent my money on insurance premiums over the last few decades,I'd never been able to afford to leave the dock!
Vermont still doesn't require vehicle insurance.
Florida doesn't require motorcycle insurance.
And more States are devoid of helmet laws.
And the sky hasn't fallen or society collapsed.
But, if it gives you the warm and fuzzy, by all means, buy all you can afford.
Just don't force me to pay for your fear.
If you're " concerned" then YOU should by insurance to feel " safe".
I'll continue to rely on my abilities that have a 100% proven success rate for almost half a century.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

My insurance helps to protect me from people like you.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

My


joethecobbler said:


> The OP was a "new" sailor looking towards the horizon, inexperienced, anxious, still excited, cautious, easily led by largely anonymous posters many with " tenous" grasp of the insurance industry and the multiple types of insurance and what they " cover"
> Confligating " liability", with. " Hull" and or " full loss" coverage.
> As, for me, looking over my shoulder of almost a half century of " boating", thousands of miles under multiple keels, living aboard, traveling, etc.
> I never purchased any insurance of any sort for anything unless compelled to do so by government authority to participate in the activity I was pursuing.
> ...


 YOUR insurance protects ME from people like you.


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

MikeOReilly said:


> Of course, the risk of this _actually_ happening is likely quite low. We know this because, in general, liability insurance is very cheap. Insurance companies are experts at pricing risk. The cost tells you how risky they believe the situation is.


I see what you are saying, and agree... Maybe its just that I hang with a bunch of lousy sailors, but I've seen a couple of incidences myself... Not me luckily, but I have missed by this much { }.....


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

CLOSECALL said:


> My insurance helps to protect me from people like you.


Very true. Most insurance policies include coverage for the uninsured. It's another exceedingly cheap product, which again should tell you what the real risk is. But it is certainly something available for people who feel the risk is worth spending money to cover off.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

RichF28 said:


> I see what you are saying, and agree... Maybe its just that I hang with a bunch of lousy sailors, but I've seen a couple of incidences myself... Not me luckily, but I have missed by this much { }.....


As with all large-scale stats, local events can vary widely. It's certainly possible you could be in a high-risk zone. In this case, it makes even more sense.

My personal view is that liability insurance is generally a pretty good deal. It's so cheap, that it easily passes the cost-benefit analysis. Most boaters would be a 'penny wise but a pound foolish' to avoid liability insurance. The problem lies in the fact that it is often hard to get liability-only insurance.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

There’s one thing I don’t understand, especially if your coverage is mostly liability, why do most companies not insure old boats? Am I more likely to cause a liability loss in a 45 year old (46 now) boat than in a new one?


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

AWT2_Sail said:


> There’s one thing I don’t understand, especially if your coverage is mostly liability, why do most companies not insure old boats? Am I more likely to cause a liability loss in a 45 year old (46 now) boat than in a new one?


I
I've never heard of anyone being denied liability insurance... Its the 40 year old boat that depending on the owner might actually be worth $50,000, or nothing at all, that the companies don't want to mess with...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

RichF28 said:


> I
> I've never heard of anyone being denied liability insurance... Its the 40 year old boat that depending on the owner might actually be worth $50,000, or nothing at all, that the companies don't want to mess with...


The problem is that it is hard to find a broker who will sell liability-only. Since brokers make their money by taking a percentage off the sale, it's just not worth the bother for most (so it seems). I've had a few brokers admit this to me.

Underwriters probably don't care. They make their money by knowing the value of the risk they underwrite, but brokers take a cut of the policy.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> The problem is that it is hard to find a broker who will sell liability-only. Since brokers make their money by taking a percentage off the sale, it's just not worth the bother for most (so it seems). I've had a few brokers admit this to me.
> 
> Underwriters probably don't care. They make their money by knowing the value of the risk they underwrite, but brokers take a cut of the policy.


I use BloatUS and policy is up for renewal. I will drop the collision if possible.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

CLOSECALL said:


> My insurance helps to protect me from people like you.


Spoken like someone with a limited understanding of different coverage.
Example- you're struck by an uninsured driver on the highway.
If you have uninsured driver coverage ( your policy) you'd be " made whole" / compensated to the extent of the coverage YOU purchased.
So, if you're concerned,buy insurance.
Or be a better Mariner.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

AWT2_Sail said:


> My
> 
> YOUR insurance protects ME from people like you.


" My insurance" - um, you're going to be disappointed !
If you're actually concerned about others being a " threat" per collision etc. You'd be wise to get coverage that compensates YOU in the event if damages due to other vessels or other hazards on the water.
If you're relying upon others to purchase insurance to " protect" your vessel, you're in for a disappointing experience.
Legal avenues exist for anyone to pursue the owners and responsible parties when accidents occur, they are often pursued by your insurance company to recoup their costs.
The idea that others should be compelled to purchase a product for something that likely will not occur to satiate your fear is ludicrous and unrealistic.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

How does me being a good mariner protect me from someone who is not?


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

CLOSECALL said:


> How does me being a good mariner protect me from someone who is not?


I can only speak from my own personal account, of the prior 45-50 yrs of sailing and boating along the eastern seaboard USA.
It's never been an issue.

For those who understand,no explanation is necessary.
For those who cannot/will not, no explanation is possible.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

50 years without a boat worth insuring is more sad than admirable, isn't it?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

It's hard to have a discussion about insurance without it getting all moralistic. People have different values, and different fears. It's hard to keep the discussion purely rational. 

Insurance is a mitigation against risk. It is also purchased based on a cost-benefit analysis. If risk is perceived to be low, then insurance must be inexpensive to be worth it. This is why I think liability insurance remains a good deal. The risk is low, but so is the cost. But if the cost were to rise significantly, this could easily tip over into a bad deal.

As I mentioned, while liability-only insurance is inexpensive, it is not easy to find on its own. I've never found a broker willing to sell it as a stand-alone product. Based on surveys I've done online, and the discussions on the topic, I'd say my experience is not unique.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

CLOSECALL said:


> How does me being a good mariner protect me from someone who is not?


Exactly. We were sitting on our boat in our slip one evening, and watched some idiot liveaboard decide to attempt to sail off his anchor towards a nearby government dock. It was a badly fouled old wood boat of around 40ft. He lost steerage and a gust of wind drove him straight up the fairway of our docks where he proceeded to bounce off multiple boats, causing thousands of dollars in damage. He was uninsured of course. I'm sure he had a similar attitude towards insurance as joethecobbler has. His screw up became everyone else's problem. So then the owners of the damaged boats had to decide whether to file an insurance claim and risk their rates increasing, or just pay out of pocket and hope to recoup the money from the offending skipper.

In our club, and most marinas around here insurance is mandatory. I have had 3 insurance claims over the years. None of them were my fault, and none of them had anything to do with my abilities. They all had to do with other boats breaking loose in storms and causing damage to my boat. All of them were easily handled. My insurance company assessed the damage and paid for the repairs to my satisfaction, and then recouped the money from the other guy's insurance.

If you have a significant amount of money invested in something, be it a boat, car or house you are a fool not to insure it unless you are wealthy enough to just write that money off if something happened to it, but it is the height of arrogance not to carry even basic liability insurance to protect others in the event you make a mistake. I don't care how good you think you are, everyone makes mistakes, even if it is just a case of one of your dock lines chaffing through in a storm.



Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I've never hit anything with a boat (hard enough to cause damage anyway) but I have had MY boats hit while tied up and unable to avoid some weekend numbnut more than once.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Obviously, not everyone faces the same risks. And more importantly, people accept different levels of risk. What seems risky to one person might be deemed to be less, or more, by another in the exact same situation. 

There are those who will accept no risk. Insurance companies love these folks  . It's why purveyors and promoters of insurance always focus on the potential loss, and not the likelihood of such an event. If you are to make a rational assessment, both must be considered, but I understand that it is hard to avoid falling into catastrophic thinking when it comes to potential losses.

Think of it this way: There is a greater-than-zero chance you or your boat will be hit by a meteor. This would be devastating. But as far as I know, no one buys (or sells) meteor-impact insurance. The reason is obvious; the likelihood of such an event happening is very small. But it is not zero. 

So if you don't buy meteor insurance, you are engaging in some level of calculated risk assessment. Just because you deem the risk high enough to warrant insurance, does not mean other equally rational people can't come to a different conclusion.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

capttb said:


> 50 years without a boat worth insuring is more sad than admirable, isn't it?


50+ years of not paying for nothing.
Quite content.
And as grampa always mentioned" that money fits in my pocket just fine"


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

SchockT said:


> Exactly. We were sitting on our boat in our slip one evening, and watched some idiot liveaboard decide to attempt to sail off his anchor towards a nearby government dock. It was a badly fouled old wood boat of around 40ft. He lost steerage and a gust of wind drove him straight up the fairway of our docks where he proceeded to bounce off multiple boats, causing thousands of dollars in damage. He was uninsured of course. I'm sure he had a similar attitude towards insurance as joethecobbler has. His screw up became everyone else's problem. So then the owners of the damaged boats had to decide whether to file an insurance claim and risk their rates increasing, or just pay out of pocket and hope to recoup the money from the offending skipper.
> 
> In our club, and most marinas around here insurance is mandatory. I have had 3 insurance claims over the years. None of them were my fault, and none of them had anything to do with my abilities. They all had to do with other boats breaking loose in storms and causing damage to my boat. All of them were easily handled. My insurance company assessed the damage and paid for the repairs to my satisfaction, and then recouped the money from the other guy's insurance.
> 
> ...


People get really pissed when you point out how they've been getting fleeced for years.
Usual responses- denegrating others views, attempting to categorize those who disagree with unsubstantiated accusations and assumptions about their activities.
Slanderous statements , blanketing those who disagree.
But, the fact remains.
50+ yrs. No issues,no insurance,no fear dominated decisions.
Just Sailing,and more Sailing.
With occasional bouts of bivalve consumption.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeahhhh. 
I would like 3rd Party (Liability) insurance. That's fine but very difficult to buy in some countries (mine) for world wide use. 
For damage I induce to my own boat I prefer to be a 'self insurer'... Ie I break it I pay for it. I'm the same in all aspects of insurance. 
Basically I dont like agency fees & profit to an insurance company , I'd prefer the risk myself. 

One shouldn't denigrate anyone for doing anything the way they wish if they will accept the risk. 

What irritates me most is people who curtail their travels because their insurance precludes coverage for something. 
I sail solo often. No company gives solo sailors coverage 50 likes offshore. So I do what I want without an insurance company stopping or influencing my life. 

Mark 😊


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

joethecobbler said:


> People get really pissed when you point out how they've been getting fleeced for years.
> Usual responses- denegrating others views, attempting to categorize those who disagree with unsubstantiated accusations and assumptions about their activities.
> Slanderous statements , blanketing those who disagree.
> But, the fact remains.
> ...


marinas require insurance
mortgage holders must have insurance


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

SanderO said:


> marinas require insurance
> mortgage holders must have insurance


Some marinas in some countries require some insurance. 

3 sums don't necessarily make maths. 

😱😁


Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Some marinas in some countries require some insurance.
> 
> 3 sums don't necessarily make maths.
> 
> ...


I can't speak to "all". My experience in Southern NE is that marinas and boatyards ask for a certificate of insurance.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

The only marinas I've had to show proof of insurance is in the places I haul for winter. And even here there have been marinas where it was not mandatory. 

I've never even been asked about insurance when using a marina as a transient. That said, my marina experience is limited, and my sense is that it is getting more common.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello Jeffery,

Welcome to Schooner Cove. I hope you have a wonderful summer.

Attached please find your rental agreement for slip H-1 for the coming summer. Please print all, sign and return to me at your earliest convenience.

*I also need a copy of your current insurance certificate.*

Can you please just hit reply, ok, so that I know the documents were well received. Many thanks,
Dorie


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

SanderO said:


> marinas require insurance
> mortgage holders must have insurance


That's not completely truthful/ accurate.
Of all the Marinas and boatyards I've hauled, taken a slip or spent time in.
Only ONE made any mention of insurance.
And, when I said I had none, the manager indicated that it was only enforced as a tool to exclude people they preferred not to have in their marina.
And I never was required to get insurance, spent the winter there- in Ponce inlet FL.
Sure, there's plenty of Marinas that request insurance for slip holders, often those locations are very popular and very costly. 
I avoid them, and largely those who frequent them.
Although, I've anchored near those same Marinas,and the slip holders had no hesitation to hire my services, to maintain or repair their vessels, irrespective of my choice to anchor, without insurance.
As for mortgages/ loans.
- another practice I'll not be participating in.
As, " Cash is King , and debt is dumb"


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

@SanderO - you've just given one example of a marina that requires insurance when renting a seasonal slip. And how does that invalidate all the previous posters who have given examples of marinas that do not require insurance? I'll add that I've only stayed at 4 marinas in the USA and none of them required proof of insurance, and at many more marinas in the Caribbean who also did not require proof of insurance. I've been asked to show liability insurance when storing my boat for an extended period, but that was the only place (and they didn't need a copy, just my word).


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

As I say, everyone's real, and perceived, risks are different. But it is unfortunate that insurance appears to be dictating and driving a lot of peoples' cruising choices these days. It seems common to hear about folks who can't go somewhere, or won't do something, because they can't get insurance.

Be it Mark's experience with solo offhshore sailing, or (apparently) an increasing number of marinas demanding insurance, or being limited by time or geography ... all this adds up to insurance companies dictating how people can use their boats.

Doesn't seem like a good thing to me.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

My experience in LIS is that marinas and boat yards require you provide proof of insurance. I cited some text as an EXAMPLE. I can't speak about all marinas in all locations.
@Zanshin... should I give two or three? What is your point? How about you cite LIS marinas which DON'T require insurance for term storage. (I am not referring to an overnight docking situation)


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I canQUOTE="SanderO, post: 2051751580, member: 140202"]
My experience in LIS is that marinas and boat yards require you provide proof of insurance. I cited some text as an EXAMPLE. I can't speak about all marinas in all locations.
@Zanshin... should I give two or three? What is your point? How about you cite LIS marinas which DON'T require insurance for term storage. (I am not referring to an overnight docking situation)
[/QUOTE]
I can count every marina and haul out I've ever utilized never required insurance.
Because,had they,I wouldn't have conducted my business there.
As for listing those locations, it's,imo, along the lines of " who's allowing liveaboards" it's kept rather quiet!
But, I'll list a few I've been to in the past, though they may or may not have changed policy since my visit.
1.- glades boat yard/ storage, hauled bottom work, painting,diy, no insurance requested.
2. Titusville FL, the haul out yard,diy, no insurance requested.
3. Adventure yacht harbor, Daytona beach FL. Seasonal slip, no insurance required ( I believe they are currently under new ownership)
4. Blue herring marina, Geneva NY. Seasonal slip,no insurance requested/required 
5. My current location, annual slip no insurance required.
I could list several more, but I prefer to keep their location to myself.
As, just as those who comment " glad you're not in MY marina uninsured", I am glad you're not in the locations I am,as I tend to give wide leeway to those I perceive as " litigious ", or prone to " harass" those who hold opposing perspectives.
Life's not hard, people just make it hard.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

joethecobbler said:


> People get really pissed when you point out how they've been getting fleeced for years.
> Usual responses- denegrating others views, attempting to categorize those who disagree with unsubstantiated accusations and assumptions about their activities.
> Slanderous statements , blanketing those who disagree.
> But, the fact remains.
> ...


On the contrary, I do not feel I have been "fleeced" for years. I gave several examples of where insurance has worked for me, as well as an example of how an uninsured boater had caused losses for others.

I don't buy insurance out of fear, I buy it to protect my investment. My houses, my cars, my boats, and even my bikes are insured. 

I am glad my club requires insurance, and I don't think I would store my boat in a marina that didn't require insurance, because then I know that if anything happened to another boat that caused damage to my boat it will likely cost ME money to make it right, and that sply is not fair.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Let’s see if I can combine all the controversial threads into one:
Which major sailing organization is the best for learning about a good insurance policy for a 28 pound plow anchor with an all rope rode in an area that allows liveaboards despite rising real estate prices? 
Moderators, can you set up a poll?


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

AWT2_Sail said:


> Let’s see if I can combine all the controversial threads into one:
> Which major sailing organization is the best for learning about a good insurance policy for a 28 pound plow anchor with an all rope rode in an area that allows liveaboards despite rising real estate prices?
> Moderators, can you set up a poll?


You left out a few things.
Power vs sail
Mono vs cat
Armed- unarmed
Pets- no pets
Composting Head- holding tank
Solar- wind- iron jenny
Motor- no motor- or electric
Epirb- nothing
Barefoot on Deck- knee-high combat boots.
Just a few that come to mind.


----------

